
Anderson.vim: Dark vim colorscheme based on colors from Wes Anderson films - tambourine_man
https://github.com/gilgigilgil/anderson.vim
======
SingAlong
I liked the font in the screenshot. Found out from author's dot files that the
font is "Envy Code R" ([http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/Envy-
Code-R](http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/Envy-Code-R))

Direct font download: [https://damieng.com/blog/2008/05/26/envy-code-r-
preview-7-co...](https://damieng.com/blog/2008/05/26/envy-code-r-
preview-7-coding-font-released)

~~~
clessg
Thanks! Here's the fonts patched for powerline:
[https://gist.github.com/imiric/9038570](https://gist.github.com/imiric/9038570)

------
nstart
Looks pretty good. Shall try it out for a few days. I'm a big fan of pastel
shades and most color schemes don't get it right. Solarized with dark
background is pretty good but I honestly prefer the light background. Been
looking for a decent dark background based color scheme and settled on
molokai. Even then I'm not a fan of the fancy highlights no matter how
tastefully done. Anderson looks like what I've been looking for. I especially
need it since I wake up at 5am to study/work on side projects and work with
the lights switched off to avoid waking up the wife/anyone else in the house.
Light/Bright backgrounds are a disaster then. So thank you :)

I'm sad to say though that the colors of the wes anderson films reference has
flown far over my head :D

~~~
perfTerm
I remember liking molokai as well but now I'm using solarized dark at work
across terminal, vim, and intellij and php storm which is alright. It took
some fiddling to get right though.

------
_RPM
Part of the reason I don't use many VIM plugins is because how much it slows
down the time from

    
    
        $ vim main.c
    

to actually seeing the UI. But These colors do look pretty.

~~~
scrollaway
Look into Neovim if you haven't yet. They did a great deal of performance
work.

[https://github.com/neovim/neovim](https://github.com/neovim/neovim)

------
jolux
For some reason the iTerm colors are not working for me. What version of iTerm
was used to make these?

~~~
Omni5cience
It works with the beta version (i.e. 2.9).

------
generic_user
it has both 16 and 256 color mode which is nice if you work in gui and
terminal mode.

------
DustinCalim
Has anyone ported this to Sublime yet?

------
ofcapl_
sorry for a little offtop, but I want to know how do You deal with really long
files (e.g. css) in vim? I used to work with vim, but navigating in long files
caused 'jumpy' scroll effect which drives me crazy - any suggestions?

btw. this theme is really nice :)

~~~
alwillis
Some screencasts on navigating in Vim:
[http://vimcasts.org/categories/navigating-a-
document/](http://vimcasts.org/categories/navigating-a-document/)

